# The month after chemical pregnancy



## JennyRebecca

Hey Ladies, Im new at this but have found forums to be very helpful. My DH and I have been ttc for a few months and got our first BFP at the end of January. Unfortunately it ended in a chemical pregnancy on Feb 4th. We got the ok to try again next cycle so we did, but this cycle has been very unusual and I was hoping to maybe hear some thoughts or similar stories. After AF ended I started my opk's like I always do and on 3 different occasions got dark lines but not dark enough to consider a positive opk. On the 22nd I got the flu...not flu like symptoms...the flu! My fever didn't get over 100.8 but I thought for sure I wasn't getting pregnant this month. Then about a week later, cycle day 26 I got some spotting. Super light, brownish, barley even noticeable on the toilet paper and some cramping, lasted 2 days (possible implanation?). Now Im on day 33, no period yet and BFN's. The only symptoms Im feeling are some headaches, major gas, and occasional fatigue. Am I testing too early? Am I WAY over thinking this? I just want my BFP back. Thanks ladies


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hello there...Sorry for your loss.

I too had a chemical pregnancy..Mine was on 2/22/12. My cycle has also been weird. This is what I think. I think the spotting on cd26 could have been mid-cycle spotting (not sure how long your cycles are) or it could have been implantation bleeding. How long did it last? The brown color means that it is old blood so there is a chance that it could have been implantation spotting.

I have read that a chemical can cause delayed ovulation. I researched this when I noticed that I was going to OV on my regular cycle day, and my opks where coming up negative when they would usually be positive. Do you have a chart that I can take a look at too scrutinize your temps and see when you may have OV? The bfn's could mean you are testing too soon. Some women don't get a + until waaay later. Implantation happens over a period of days 3 and somtimes more. Then Hcg has to be produced, sent into the blood stream, and finally excreted in small amounts in the urine. So it could take some time to see that line just because of the long process of getting to the urine. 

Baby dust to you and crossing everything for you...


----------



## barbikins

I am wondering the same thing. I am pretty sure I had a chemical last cycle....by today's cycle day, my OPK's would be almost positive but it's not even close...


----------

